# want to host my website <guide me>



## digidream (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Techies,

I have booked a domain name at www.incyberinc.com for 1 year. Actually I m new to website hosting so want to know that should I purchase space on same site (in my case incyberinc.com) or can I purchase space from any other provider.

One more thing I want to know that is there any web hosting provider who offer free space. So for some time I can check my site. I m planning to design my website with the help of Nuke PHP. which type of server I need. linux or windows. 

Have a nice time,


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

U can contact ny other space hoster for space of ur domain, but it is best to buy it from the domain giver...

for nuke pHp , i think windows is the requirement...


----------



## linardni (Aug 20, 2005)

*Free website*

U may try with www.expage.com. It has inbuilt templates & offer free registration also. -ve is u cant add pix in free webpages.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

hey !
He says that he needs a webpage buy sanction, so y the free and disrespected sites buddie ?

Wats a site without a pic called ?


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 20, 2005)

u can buy webspace from any company. but before that u neeed to know whether ur domain registration company provides the domain lock or not. in case it doesnt' then u r bind to host with them. if they give domain lock (which is a usual thing) then there are simple steps to point ur domain name to any server, which r listed below:

1. login ur domain control panel
2. change ur name servers to that of the hosting company
     ex:   ns1.hostingcompany.com
             ns2.hostingcompany.com
3. logout. u can see the changes in 0-4 hrs.

I personally advice u to have a hosting space too as it has been so cheap these days and provides much facilities as compared to the free hosting services. hosting can be as cheap as 5 MB space for rs. 200 and dis is enough to start wid. in case u need PM me.


----------



## digidream (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Priya Ranjan

You cleared the smoke of confusion. I have quoted 2 more issues in my post. Which type of server should I prefer Linux or windows.

My domain registration company provided domain lock. 

Please tell me the sites also as you mentioned the package. One more thing, when ever I type my booked domain at address bar for checking, it shows me ""The page cannot be displayed". I was thinking that it should show that this domain is locked or something else.

Have a nice time.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 21, 2005)

Domain lock is not for DNS :roll: It is for transferring domain registration from one registrar to another. And it doesn't prevent you form transferring. You can unlock it any time and transfer it 

As for hosting, with express page you will land up paying more than 4000 for the year  I can provide you hosting at much cheaper rate 

But frankly speaking, since you are new, you should not go for paid hosting, unless of course you are too serious about your site and have some real contents. You can go to *www.freeservers.com for hosting your account for free. But don't take their paid services. 

What is your site going to contain? Who will design it?


----------



## digidream (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks,

I have basic ideas of web designing. I m practising with Nuke PHP as it create tasks easy.

I want to know that whenever I type my booked domain name at address bar, it shows "The page can not be displayed". What I want that it should show that this name is booked or locked. 

I m checking freeservers. Are they provide .in domain transfer?

My site content is city info, business guide, route guide, imp. nos. & some general information. I can pay some amount for a good web hosting But first I want to know that which type of server I should take Linux or Windows. I also want to know some economical web hosting provider. I have booked domain name with .in extension.

Have a nice time.


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2005)

check whois info here *www.whois.sc/put_your_domain_name_here.com

replace put_your_domain_name_here.com with your real domain name with any ext. except .in

for .in check *directi.com

about hosting, it depends on requirements, if u have just simple html files or work done in perl, php then linux is the best 

but if u work is done in asp or asp.net then windows....

Deep


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ok can anyone tell me what www.zoneedit.com does ?


----------



## digidream (Aug 22, 2005)

Thnx for all

One thing:- if for some time I transfer my domain name to freeservers & after one month I decide to purchase my own web space then is it easy to quit freeservers.


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2005)

yes there is no such problem in it....

Deep


----------



## digidream (Aug 22, 2005)

Please check & rate the limux pacakage provided by economicalhost at
*economicalhost.com/linuxpack.asp

Linux 1-direct, which is available only for Rs. 800/- but check its quotation, it does not provide mysql support in that price. is it ok or not

Linux 2-bulk buyer is sound attractive, but pl. check it's technical details, is it right.


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2005)

well to be frank, I found the rates quite costly (compared to the ones I had mailed you)

They are offering 300 for 1500 a year but when you click on more details you find out how costly they are...

They are not giving mysql database support with it...and if u want support then u have to pay 1000 rs extra....

they are giving 3 gig of bandwidth a month and allow only 3 sites to host....

If it was me then i would not have gone for that pack...

Deep


----------



## digidream (Aug 22, 2005)

So, which pack should I consider. Economical & durable, I'll design my site with the help of nuke PHP so I think I need mysql database support.


> well to be frank, I found the rates quite costly (compared to the ones I had mailed you)


you had not mailed me any rates. pl. check.


----------



## digidream (Aug 22, 2005)

please also check:- *www.skyinfoways.com/skyinfospace/


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2005)

I have sent PM with the rates again 

About skyinfoways, their rates are quite decent...
But the softwares they have installed are bit old...(PHP 4.3.11 [latest 4.4] and MYsql 4.0.24 [latest 4.1.3]) and OS is also very old i.e. Redhat 7.1

So now it is your choice with whom you shall go...

Regards
Deep


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 22, 2005)

You can try www.computinghost.com They have very cheap plans. They are a company based in Mumbai.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 22, 2005)

hey what about my question

what does www.zoneedit.com does ?


----------



## Deep (Aug 22, 2005)

Please post that in different thraed? as this thread is about web hositng guide...

Deep


----------



## Generic Superhero (Aug 22, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> hey what about my question
> 
> what does www.zoneedit.com does ?



If u hav a site hosted by geocites then u ll hav a cumbersome url. now even if u buy a domain name, u cant use it as geocities ( the free package) wont provide u wid DNS ((Domain Name Server (or system) â€“ An Internet service that translates domain names into IP addresses)) management . So here comes zoneedit. with their help, u can make ur domain name point to any desired ip address i.e. to ur geocities site url. also they provide mail forwarding. that is, all mails sent to something@yourdomainname.com will be forwarded to ur actual email id e.g. urname@gmail.com


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 23, 2005)

> for nuke pHp , i think windows is the requirement...



@ QWERTY: whats dat dude? php NUKE is designed for Linux and NEVER for windows. 'cmon u gotta maintain ur digitiged/warning status. never mind.


I repeat agin the comptt. in the market is so hot that u can have web hosting solutions at nice rates. FreeServers 'd never support php nuke installations, my sql support and all.



> I m practising with Nuke PHP as it create tasks easy


php Nuke is a 22.01 MB script which needs to be installed in ur space before u can start using it. Measn, u have to select a package which is 25 MB+ to be comfortable later. 



> But the softwares they have installed are bit old...(PHP 4.3.11 [latest 4.4] and MYsql 4.0.24 [latest 4.1.3]) and OS is also very old i.e. Redhat 7.1


I am very sorry for not updating the site for server features, we recently upgraded to RedHat Enterprise 3 i686. and a lil' difference in php and mysql versions doesn't matter much, which u realise by a lil' experience.

And i repeat again, paid hosting makes u learn better, smarter and faster. Happy hosting.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

oops crashuniverse, I didnt know that it was ur server,

anyways back to the point...

actually version difference does matter...

in mysql 4.1 they have support for international languages also like you can store data in indian languages (UTF8 character set support) where in 4.0 there is no support....and in 4.1.3 they have fixed some security issues also...

check out this page for the list of new features: *dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/nutshell-4-1-features.html

About PHP, there was some memory corruption problem in 4.3.11 so they have fixed in 4.4.0 check the changelog here: *www.php.net/ChangeLog-4.php

take care
Deep

P.S. Please do not think that I am personally targetting you or anyone, I am just giving common suggestion


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 23, 2005)

> Please do not think that I am personally targetting you or anyone, I am just giving common suggestion



@deep: thats why forums exist, to learn more and more. u ppl can see i have been workin' wid all these things still u never reach a point where u know everything.


----------



## akshar (Aug 23, 2005)

*Free servers is not really free*

I will sugest that u should go with geocities or tripod rather than going for freeservers.
Also linux server is a better bet than windows one. Even BSNL gives free web space and state of art (?) service. 
It will always be better to go for an Indian company rather than us one.


----------



## Charley (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Free servers is not really free*



			
				akshar said:
			
		

> Even BSNL gives free web space and state of art (?) service.



Which 1 is it?


----------



## Deep (Aug 24, 2005)

lol they are giving 1MB free sapce.. 

check this: *www.bsnl.co.in/service/internet_tariff.htm



> - E-mail space per  e-mail ID shall be 4 Mb
> - Free web space for user ID shall be 1 MB



Deep


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 25, 2005)

1MB!!?  In which world are they living?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 25, 2005)

India, my dear tuxfan. In a place where with a internet connection we are given 10-30KBps speed, 256MB Download Limit, 4MB E-mail id with no feature, 1MB web space with such a long url that you forget the page name yourself and still claim to be the no. 1 connection in India. That's DATAONE for you.

Aisa Des hai mera aahaan aisa des hai mera
dharti sunehari ambar neela - 2
aisa hi des hai mera, aisa des hai mera.

BSNL DATAONE SUCKS>>>>>>


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 26, 2005)

ab bas bhi karo doston. bsnl sucks. universal fact.

wait for wi-max as i said, it it does that i m 10% proud of it,  else it goes and goes like the same.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

crashuniverse said:
			
		

> ab bas bhi karo doston. bsnl sucks. universal fact.
> 
> wait for wi-max as i said, it it does that i m 10% proud of it,  else it goes and goes like the same.



and what about airtel broadband

bsnl sucks really


----------



## Deep (Aug 28, 2005)

*reminder: thread is about webhosting *


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

web hsoting www.orgfree.com

realy gr8
10/10


----------

